# Pono Kai exchange with RCI



## KandyApple (Jan 5, 2019)

We are set to arrive in Kauai in a couple weeks for a 16 night stay at Pono Kai in a 2 bedroom exchange with RCI. I have read somewhere that the RCI units are all in one building that is set back against the road. Does anyone have any info on what the RCI units are like. I have also heard that units are being refurbished. Are the RCI units done yet. Any other helpful hints you might have to make our stay at Pono Kai more enjoyable is welcome. We are travelling with our son, DIL and 4 year old grandson. 
Is Lydgate Park back to normal?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2019)

@slip Jeff, do you have this info?

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 5, 2019)

Owners get the best views.  That is what I know after owning there for several years.  I think it's a great place to stay, even if you don't get the ocean view.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2019)

KandyApple said:


> We are set to arrive in Kauai in a couple weeks for a 16 night stay at Pono Kai in a 2 bedroom exchange with RCI. I have read somewhere that the RCI units are all in one building that is set back against the road. Does anyone have any info on what the RCI units are like. I have also heard that units are being refurbished. Are the RCI units done yet. Any other helpful hints you might have to make our stay at Pono Kai more enjoyable is welcome. We are travelling with our son, DIL and 4 year old grandson.
> Is Lydgate Park back to normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



There aren’t really any RCI units, it depends on what owner association unit was deposited. The largest is the Pono Kai Interval owners association. Some of the other associations are BlueGreen, Pacific Fantasy and VI. All these associations own units in different buildings so you are not just limited to the back buildings.  It of course owners in those associations will get preference. I have know some exchangers get oceanfront so it does happen but don’t expect it. 

They just started doing Pacific Fantasy units and more than half of the Pono Kai units are completed. BlueGreen bought Pono Kai Association weeks so those are over half completed also. I don’t believe VI have done any units. 

What day do you check in? If it’s a Friday it’s a Pacific Fantasy week and I can tell you what units they own. 

Buildings A and B are oceanfront and have been renovated but of course they book the fastest. January and February filled up very fast for this year. I had most of my bookings for those two months and I know they were full but you never know about cancellations. 
Buildings C and Dnround our the oceanfront buildings and those are closer to town. 

There are still some nice views in buildings E, F and G and even J. Building H has nice views of the pool and is off the road. I believe that one has the renovations completed. 

Let me know if you have other questions and i’ll Post more when I think of something.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2019)

I checked and the RCI code for the Pono Kai Interval Owners Association is 2491.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2019)

KandyApple said:


> I have read somewhere that the RCI units are all in one building that is set back against the road.


You may be thinking of the studios/1BRs _with partial kitchens_. Those are in building K standing on the sidewalk with your back to the road, are to the left of the check-in desk. If I recall what I read correctly, they were built to be smaller than everything else in the resort to be more equitable in some developer's system or another. I stayed in one of the 1BRs here last summer that I got on a discounted last-minute exchange. Yes, it was the worst location in the resort, but it was still an easy walk to the beach and I'd do it again with a couple, but probably not four.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 5, 2019)

Building F is very nice.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes, the F building is my wife’s favorite. We have stayed in F303, a two bedroom loft many times. It’s close to the pool and only about 80 yards from the ocean with a great straight on view of the ocean. It’s in the middle of the complex and close to parking and town. The photo below is from F303.


----------



## KandyApple (Jan 6, 2019)

slip said:


> There aren’t really any RCI units, it depends on what owner association unit was deposited. The largest is the Pono Kai Interval owners association. Some of the other associations are BlueGreen, Pacific Fantasy and VI. All these associations own units in different buildings so you are not just limited to the back buildings.  It of course owners in those associations will get preference. I have know some exchangers get oceanfront so it does happen but don’t expect it.
> 
> They just started doing Pacific Fantasy units and more than half of the Pono Kai units are completed. BlueGreen bought Pono Kai Association weeks so those are over half completed also. I don’t believe VI have done any units.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. We check in on Saturday and the info said we may have to change units if staying for more than one week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2019)

KandyApple said:


> Thanks for the info. We check in on Saturday and the info said we may have to change units if staying for more than one week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Was your resort code 2491? Otherwise your checkin day rules out Pacific Fantasy. If you do have to change units, they do try to time it so it’s not too inconvenient. We have done that once or twice over the years.


----------



## KandyApple (Jan 7, 2019)

slip said:


> Was your resort code 2491? Otherwise your checkin day rules out Pacific Fantasy. If you do have to change units, they do try to time it so it’s not too inconvenient. We have done that once or twice over the years.



Yes our resort code is 2491 so it won't be a Pacific Fantasy unit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2019)

KandyApple said:


> Yes our resort code is 2491 so it won't be a Pacific Fantasy unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yep, your checkin day comfirmed that too. So you are drawing from the largest pool of units, that’s good. I see you are leaving soon. I had a lot of rentals in January and February so they will be pretty full. Hope you get something good.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 28, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, the F building is my wife’s favorite. We have stayed in F303, a two bedroom loft many times. It’s close to the pool and only about 80 yards from the ocean with a great straight on view of the ocean. It’s in the middle of the complex and close to parking and town. The photo below is from F303.
> 
> View attachment 9762


Thanks for the picture Slip.


----------



## Jwerking (Dec 15, 2019)

We have two exchanges into 1 BR at Pono Kai for Jan 18 to Feb 1 2020- both Saturday checkin.  First exchange is II , with Unit number I and reservation # 233120.  Second week is RCI exchange into resort #2491 and reservation #00329 - specifying that it is a 1 Br with partial kitchen. 

Are all the timeshare units now renovated - given it is  year later?

Since our RCI exchange specifies a "partial kitchen", will we be in the dreaded K building by the road and there is no way around it? 

So should I call and make a unit request anyway:  high floor,  same unit for 2 wks, oceanview, renovated?

Thanks for any thoughts. 

Joyce


----------



## bnoble (Dec 15, 2019)

I believe all partial kitchens are in K.


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2019)

No, not all the units are renovated yet but most are. You could ask if you could upgrade. I don’t know if they would but you could try. The other thing is that your going at a busy and popular time so it will depend on what’s available.


----------



## Jwerking (Dec 15, 2019)

Just called the resort and they were essentially of no help.  Said that they only get exchange reservations about 1 week in advance???  So call then and ask if we can be in the same unit for both weeks. 

BTW, what is a partial kitchen?  Is it only lacking an oven and maybe has 2 burners?  Does it have a full size fridge?  

Also, does the resort have washers and dryers on property? 

This is going to be a hardship after two weeks at the Marriott Waiohai followed by a week at the Point at Poipu.   Ah well, it is Hawaii and love the bike trail in front of the resort. 

Does Pono Kai rent bikes or just have to do so from a local vendor?


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2019)

Jwerking said:


> Just called the resort and they were essentially of no help.  Said that they only get exchange reservations about 1 week in advance???  So call then and ask if we can be in the same unit for both weeks.
> 
> BTW, what is a partial kitchen?  Is it only lacking an oven and maybe has 2 burners?  Does it have a full size fridge?
> 
> ...



i have never stayed in one of those units but to me it looks like a studio type kitchen, I think it has an oven and a full size fridge. 
The washers and dryers are in every building on the first floor by the elevator. 
There is a bike rental right next door so that won’t be an issue. 
I would definitely call the week before you check in. It will be busy but it can hurt to ask. I have always had my reservation made a year in advance and haven’t traded in so I haven’t had to ask. I have known other to have mixed results so give it a try. 
It’s not as nice as your other resorts but it is still nice and in a great location.


----------



## BDMX2 (Dec 20, 2019)

My parents stayed in an RCI exchange unit for a portion of the week of our family trip this past summer.  It was a Weds-Weds week through RCI that I picked up to give us a little more breathing room for a few days, then they joined us in a 2BR+loft unit for the rest of the week.  Anyway, they were in a 1BR in building K, and it was a renovated unit (without any request or anything).  I wouldn't hesitate to stay in one of these units as a couple.  Plenty of space for two, including a small dining area in the main living area and then a separate bedroom.  Their balcony overlooked the koi pond and was quite nice.  I texted my mom to ask specifics on the kitchen, but I remember it being a small but fairly complete kitchen, including a decent size fridge...maybe not quite full size, but not dorm sized.  There was a small dishwasher foe sure, that I remember because it was smaller than standard and so cute and novel, LOL.  I'll edit when I hear back from her.

Have a Wailua shave ice for me...and lau lau from Pono Market!  Both right next door 

Oh, and if you're remotely interested in fishing, we had a total blast with Captain Terry of Hawaiian Style Fishing.  He launches from right next door to Pono Kai.  Definitely one of the highlights of our trip!


----------



## BDMX2 (Dec 23, 2019)

BDMX2 said:


> My parents stayed in an RCI exchange unit for a portion of the week of our family trip this past summer.  It was a Weds-Weds week through RCI that I picked up to give us a little more breathing room for a few days, then they joined us in a 2BR+loft unit for the rest of the week.  Anyway, they were in a 1BR in building K, and it was a renovated unit (without any request or anything).  I wouldn't hesitate to stay in one of these units as a couple.  Plenty of space for two, including a small dining area in the main living area and then a separate bedroom.  Their balcony overlooked the koi pond and was quite nice.  I texted my mom to ask specifics on the kitchen, but I remember it being a small but fairly complete kitchen, including a decent size fridge...maybe not quite full size, but not dorm sized.  There was a small dishwasher foe sure, that I remember because it was smaller than standard and so cute and novel, LOL.  I'll edit when I hear back from her.
> 
> Have a Wailua shave ice for me...and lau lau from Pono Market!  Both right next door
> 
> Oh, and if you're remotely interested in fishing, we had a total blast with Captain Terry of Hawaiian Style Fishing.  He launches from right next door to Pono Kai.  Definitely one of the highlights of our trip!



OK, heard back from my mom:  There was an oven and stove, microwave, dishwasher, and an apartment-sized fridge and freezer.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 23, 2019)

I stayed in one of the 1BR Partials there in June '18. The unit seemed to have been recently renovated, and was comfortable. The kitchen was surprisingly functional given its size, and I'm not sure I would have described it as partial---it had all of the features I would have expected, but in smaller form factors. It did overlook the tennis courts, but the koi pond was over to the side and the ocean was an easy, short walk away. Is it the best you can imagine? No, but it was perfectly pleasant and would be fine for two people in a pinch. I would not want four.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 1, 2020)

The landscaping/Koi pond are beautiful and relaxing, they also have several nice grill areas and the pool is nice. If all i could get with an exchange was the K building in Jan/Feb i wouldn't hesitate to stay at Pono Kia.


----------



## KandyApple (Jan 4, 2020)

When we stayed last year we did have to change units over our 2 week stay so I would be prepared for that. They will try to put you in a renovated unit. For our second week we were offered a renovated unit in the J building but asked if we could change. The only units were non renovated in building E. We checked it out and the unit was ok, just a weird smell. It suited us better as it was ground floor. My point is they did try and accommodate us, make sure we had a renovated unit but were unbending on changing units. 
Overall we enjoyed the resort and would stay there again. Not the best for small children if they like splash pools, the resort only has one pool, not really designed for small children. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 4, 2020)

Did they help you move? When we have had to move at a Worldmark Resort we packed up our suitcases put them by the Front Door; packed up all not refrigerated Food stuffs and left them on the Counter; and, left stuff in Frig. We went about our normal day. When we got back around 5 all our stuff had been moved to our new Unit and refrigerated stuff was in the Frig.


----------



## KandyApple (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope they don’t provide any assistance with moving. You can have use of the hospitality suite as check out I think is 11 and check in isn’t until 3. You might be lucky and your unit is ready but you will still have to move everything yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 7, 2020)

KandyApple said:


> Nope they don’t provide any assistance with moving. You can have use of the hospitality suite as check out I think is 11 and check in isn’t until 3. You might be lucky and your unit is ready but you will still have to move everything yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont put any alcohol in the hospitality suite fridge it doesnt lock and it might be gone. It happened to me found one of my beers empty in there. :-/


----------



## dreamin (Jan 20, 2020)

We also checked into the Pono Kai on Jan. 17th.  Our first night was an add-on for $185/night incl all taxes.  The only unit available was what they call a mini-suite.  It was actually a small one bedroom with full appliances in a smaller version.  Limited kitchen counter space but it was better than we had expected.  The unit was fully renovated and was in the K building (K107), right next to housekeeping.  It was very noisy with loud staff congregating at 7 a.m. so I wouldn’t recommend this unit for that reason but I’m not an early riser.

On the 18th we moved to a 2 bedroom that was a last-minute rental through HTSE.  We were assigned to a renovated ocean front unit in Building B on the top floor.  We didn’t request anything so I have no idea how they assign their units but we are very happy with our unit and the resort in general.


----------

